# Timemore Black mirror scales accuracy (fixed)



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Thought I would post this to help out anyone else who has experienced the same problem with these scales.

After purchasing a set of black mirror scales from china via aliexpress, when I received them to my disappointment I found their accuracy much to be desired, differing by almost 1g depending on where object was placed and drifting by a couple of grams during brewing.

Anyway after having to pay a extra £11 to get them through customs I did not really want the hassle of returning them for a refund only to get part of my money back so I decided to open them up to see if they where fixable.

To open them there are just two screws on the bottom of the scale to remove which are where the base is attached to the load cell, they are covered up by two small round stickers, one which has B22 printed on it and the other one next to it, Just remove them with a modeling knife or similar and undo the two screws and the scale comes apart easily.

I found that the surface of the load cell where it is attached to the base had excessive adhesive on it and was not perfectly flat, after cleaning this with a knife and a bit of fine emery I re assembled the scale and have found it to have made a vast improvement, scale is now accurate to 0.1g across the surface and no longer drifts whilst making a pour over.

Pic of inside of scale showing load cell mounting surface.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@ken0062 Mine didn't have this much adhesive on my load cell; but saying that i wasn't having any accuracy problems either....i suppose you may have got a Friday afternoon or Monday morning version as our friends across the pond would say. Good that you've fixed them....for the price (£39) (11 days) i can't argue with them and as stated elsewhere if i only get a year out of them then i consider that a win win win.

I'm going to order a bigger Amp (less time between re-charging) battery from fleabay as there is bags of space for one; just needs some of that "plastic casing plastic" Dremmeling away and the batteries cost absolute peanuts....i'll also "fully seal it isnside" (as mention elsewhere) to make it 100% waterproof whilst they are apart.

Sent from my Dell E6220 using TapaNoTalk​


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @ken0062 a bigger Amp (less time between re-charging) battery from fleabay as there is bags of space for one; just needs some of that "plastic casing plastic" Dremmeling away and the batteries cost absolute peanuts....i'll also "fully seal it isnside" (as mention elsewhere) to make it 100% waterproof whilst they are apart.
> 
> Sent from my Dell E6220 using TapaNoTalk​


Any poss your planning on documenting this with some pictures aswell??


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Sam_d Yeah i can do that....i took some piccies the 1st time they arrived and i whipped them apart (i was trying to see if they were the BT version but disabled) and for the life of me i can't find the bloody pictures....should've used a proper camera instead of a POS tablet.

Just looked on fleabay and a 5000mA (that's 5 Amps in real money) are averaging £12 ...bargain 😎

Sent from my Dell E6220 using TapaNoTalk​


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Apologies if this is hijacking the thread, but has anyone had issues with the battery (or at least battery icon) not charging fully?

It seems to be charging, the battery icon goes solid, i disconnect the charger and the then when I try to use the scales there's only one or two bars of charge.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Press the "*RESET*" button a few times, re-charge and report back....you will need a "*needle or something small enough*" to poke through the reset-hole underneath.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Rincewind said:


> Press the "*RESET*" button a few times, re-charge and report back....you will need a "*needle or something small enough*" to poke through the reset-hole underneath.


 Great, thanks! I'll give that a go. Hopefully it's not a dud - I can't be bothered sending it back etc.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Seems to have done the trick.

Thanks again


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@AliG Glad to have helped, no thanks necessary...enjoy :classic_smile:


----------



## gnauhnoj (Apr 17, 2021)

Any tips for loosening the screws? Mine are very secure so I'm having much trouble getting them off


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

gnauhnoj said:


> Any tips for loosening the screws? Mine are very secure so I'm having much trouble getting them off


 Did not have much of a problem with mine but I would suggest finding the correct type cross head screwdriver so it does not round out, think it is probably a JIS type

When a Phillips Is Not a Phillips! : 30 Steps (with Pictures) - Instructables


----------



## RazvaNNN (Nov 9, 2021)

erm... i did the same thing but i didn't realise that under the adhesive there are wires.... (stupid me) and now i have to figure out where to resolder them
https://ibb.co/mGNtkhN


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

RazvaNNN said:


> erm... i did the same thing but i didn't realise that under the adhesive there are wires.... (stupid me) and now i have to figure out where to resolder them
> https://ibb.co/mGNtkhN


 Think you went a bit far there, its only the excess under the contact screw points that needed removing, you can get new load cells from the likes of aliexpress etc but not sure how it is attached to the housing


----------



## RazvaNNN (Nov 9, 2021)

ok i managed to put it back, and now it works flawlessly!


----------



## micro (12 mo ago)

RazvaNNN said:


> ok i managed to put it back, and now it works flawlessly!


 How did you find which wire goes where?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry...but this is a production item, why do you need a soldering iron, wiring diagrams, or new load cells?


----------

